# IBM Card / Micro Memory Inc Card



## oldgoldman (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi All .. hope your 2018 is off to a great start.

Starting to put a lot of old boards up on eBay. Have a lot of old IBM and DEC stuff up shortly. A data general board etc. Think I have some wild Burroughs extender test cards as well ( 1971 vintage ) etc etc.

Thanks for looking.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152941590458
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152941594214


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 13, 2018)

oldgoldman said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152941594214


Core memory board, this is a collectors item. Every bit of the memory consists of a small magnetic ferrite ring that can be magnetized in one or the other direction. Not much of precious memory in it, but so interesting and true classical computer history.

I can only see five auctions, if that is all you got online at the moment that's ok, but if you have more then eBay prevents me from seeing it.

Göran


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 13, 2018)

IBM 3151 ASCII keyboard. Sold a bunch in my lifetime. 8)


----------

